# Sponsored Forums > Eyecare Practice Management >  Officemate V8  Vs  V10

## optics4life

Hello!

Our practice is close to upgrading from version 8 to the latest version of Officemate (I believe it's 10.8). Some of my colleagues were informed from different sources (including officemate techs) that version 8 is much easier than version 10 and such version does not have big improvements over version 8 and therefore not worth the change. 

My question is the following.....are these frustrated individuals reluctant to change? or is version 10 better than 8 and worth the time and effort to learn the new format? 

We just don't want to upgrade and then find out upgrading to version 10 was not worth it.

Also does Crystal Practice Management software have a retail template integrated for Optical Sales?

Thank You so much for any input.😃😃

----------


## OpticaLeader

Depends on how you are currently using the program and how you want to use the program going forward. v8 is simplier because it has much less features. If you are a VSP provider, v10.8 eliminates the need to go out to the Eyefinity website and re-enter everything again. The reason most struggle as they go from v8 to v10, is the setup. It is time consuming and parts can be very confusing so most never finish setting the program up properly.

Hope this helps.

----------


## scriptfiller

V10.8 is a more enterprise geared application.  There is a whole separate administration module where one can make administrative changes, like inventory and pricing and such things.  There are more "steps" to get things done in V10.8 vs V8.

----------


## petermessi

@scriptfiller Thanks for sharing this useful info.It really helps me a lot

----------

